# Guess which TBT member this is!



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

<big><big>GUESS WHICH TBT MEMBER THIS IS!</big></big>


*<big>Current quote:</big>*


TBT...Guess which member this is!

lolnonerightnow



Get to posting!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hello! I'm your hostess Pally and,
welcome to...
Guess which TBT member this is!
The thread where *you* guess which TBT member we're quoting, from their...earlier days. :veryhappy:

I got the idea from my Co-Host Sean, who was going through my old posts and quoting them. >.>

*This is how it works:*
- Pally or Gnome (Sean) will be posting quotes of TBT members from their early days at TBT.
- You all get to guess who we're quoting.
- Whoever is getting quoted, and you know its you, you can not guess.
- The winner will receive a FABULOUS prize. What will it be you ask?
Well, it's completely random! Yes you might even win a...GOLDEN SHOVEL /Sean
- You can pm me or Gnome with some funny quotes of your past, or a different members. If we do choose to use yours. You cannot guess.
<big><big><big>*- And NO USING search. No being a cheater!!!
What do you get from using search?! ITS NOT A VERY FULFILLING VICTORY!!!!!*</big></big></big>



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Previous quotes:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




			
				Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I can't wait either.
> It'll be awesome trading furni with my buds in Philly!


 No winner due to cheating.



			
				Bul said:
			
		

> I don't..... I WANT ONE!!!!


Winner - Miranda



			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> Fired thats the bottom line because I said so!!!


Winner -Rockman



			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OMG DEM PPLZ IS SCAMMERS CUZ TEY STOL MY VIRTUAL ITEMZ.


Winner - Tom



			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I don't mind it. I do it everyday, usually a day or 2 at a time. I don't get to play every day, so yeah. *braces self* >.<


 Winner - Samwich



			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> and mabye some oranges d: that I t00k from mah FREND! lololololololololololol


 Winner - Jak



			
				BaconBoy said:
			
		

> That was so corny! You could harvest it it was so corny.


 No winner due to cheating



			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> crap cant let her see that


 Winner - Chrissy aka Ricano



			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Woah. Why would you lock the facutility Bathrooms? It's the only way to the kitchen. : 0 And Oatmeal Cookies aren't evil. They are cushions of love!


Winner - Yet again, Chrissy aka Ricano



			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said. I'm -name blocked- and I'm a chick. :$ So, I'm new here, and stuff. I joined when I saw accityfolk's cool vid on youtube! Woooo!!!!!! I love animal crossing it's my favorite game ever! Even harvest moon comes after. So yeah, I'm 14, I have brown hair and looong bangs. I'm white! I'm a chinchilla and I love twilight!!   I bet you've already noticed I'm random and crazy!
> 
> OMG! It's my boyfriend!
> 
> ...


Winner - Rawb



			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> hey just wanted to know if ders anything you can do wit fountain...


Winner - Rockman



			
				Grawr said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I just started my account on the bell tree yesterday, and I dont really understand everything about it. Whats with the stores in forum format? And how do I become a Mod? And how do I get "bells" to purchase things from the "stores" that were written out in a forum? Help me out here!
> 
> 
> 
> :jay: :jay: :jay:


Winner - Bacon Boy



			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> A fab ice lolly
> yummerly


Winner - Bacon Boy



			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> yeah deffinatly duck hunt
> and i still after all taht time want to shoot that dog for laughing.


Winner - Rogar



			
				MasterCrash said:
			
		

> One is silver
> 
> The bigger da betta.


Winner - Mr. L



			
				Comatose (Micah) said:
			
		

> I'm Oliver. Is it just Halloween or is it always this weird around here? BTW where do you live?


Winner - Bacon Boy



			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeew
> 
> I'm tired. :lol:


Winner - Mr.L



			
				Bul said:
			
		

> Storm HAS to be abducted, and have his name morphed into a videogame. That's nice.


Winner - Mr.L



			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm fit enough as I am. But since I am extremely light and skinny, it might be a good idea to put a little more muscle on me... =P I need to get back into Wii Fit... I'm just too busy with other games at the moment. XP


Winner - Master Crash



			
				Pally said:
			
		

> um can i ask u something....
> how do you post a thread?


Winner - Master Crash



			
				Kolvo said:
			
		

> My town did the same thing. I was pissed that I paid 200k for a bridge right next to another. That's like building a strip club next to a police station, IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE


Winner - Master Crash



			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> *attempts to raise eyebrow but fails*


Winner - Master Crash



			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> IS THIS FORIZZLE? OR A JOKEIZZLE?


Winner - Comatose



			
				Bdubs said:
			
		

> Nobody really helped me, I guess. I just lurked around the forum and mimicked the older members around Janurary/February/March of 09, to be honest.


Winner - Luvbun






			
				John102 said:
			
		

> *Shoves shotgun up xela's ass*
> 
> LEAVE YOU DAMN JEW MEXICAN


Winner - Orangejuice & bittermeat



			
				Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hawa baba i love Hannah Montana, curse meh


No winner :|



			
				sunate said:
			
		

> ok here we go I think that i don't have a brain but if i didn't have a brain i couldn't think but then how can i think that i think that I don't have a brain when i can think. And how do i know that Cheese is cheese when it could be a potato. Who made the name corn when was the name made. How can i think that I think that i don't have a brain when I think that i don't.


Winner - Alfred
[quote author="


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, awesome, already know who it is, so I can't guess =<


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it Fabioisonfire?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Rawburt!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Is it Fabioisonfire?


Nice use of the search engine Tyler. >.>


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

Pear? Random guess, lol


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Is it Fabioisonfire?


Nice of way of cheating and using search. It shows up on the member's list if you are lol


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Is it Fabioisonfire?


No using search!

But correct!

Your prize isss..
*sticks hand in raffle*

A pat on the back!
Congrats!
*pats back*


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooops, sorry, didn't know we couldn't use the search.

@Miranda: What member list?


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

new quote go!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Master Crash?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 21, 2010)

Rianco.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

Niko


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

Me? I have no idea...but it does sound like me....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

Jenn.


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

You can guess more than once now.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

Pally!


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 21, 2010)

Soul?


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

Andy?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

Rob?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeremy. Seems like a thing he'd say.


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Soul?


Soul was not a member at that time /hint


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

Bul?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

jason burrows!


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Bul?


Ding ding!
We have a winner!

Your prize isss... :llama:  A llama!


We will continue Guess which TBT member this is, after a little while[:


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 21, 2010)

Kool game


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took my idea...and I didn't even guess it right away XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 21, 2010)

TU MADRE


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 21, 2010)

Rockman.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, so far this seems like an awesome game :O .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> Fired because thats the bottom line and i said so!!!


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

^New quote up^


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going with Odd.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash XD


Has to be.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 22, 2010)

Sean.


----------



## Pear (Feb 22, 2010)

Burrows?


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Burrows?


thats what i was thinkin.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sticking with OCM, too.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Feb 22, 2010)

I cant remember his full name but it started with luxo thats from his fan fic or somthing


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 22, 2010)

Sporge?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt.


----------



## easpa (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeremy?


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep on guessing guys!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm thinking Sporge o:


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Nopers.[:


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Grawr.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2010)

Let me take a guess ...

Uhm ... AndyB?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 22, 2010)

JasonBurrows?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Let me take a guess ...
> 
> Uhm ... AndyB?


I was just gonna say that D;

Who else likes WWF on here? *thinks*


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Let me take a guess ...
> 
> Uhm ... AndyB?


*rings cow bell*

We have a winner!
*sticks hand in raffel*
You sir, get a...NEW PAIR OF SUNGLASSES  B) 



New quote will be up shortly~


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, I gots it!?

 :O 

Sweet~♪


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

You guys can pm quotes too~ Just remember if I use them you can't guess!
<small><small>please..


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

> OMG DEM PPLZ IS SCAMMERS CUZ TEY STOL MY VIRTUAL ITEMZ.


New quote is up ^

Gogogogo


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > OMG DEM PPLZ IS SCAMMERS CUZ TEY STOL MY VIRTUAL ITEMZ.
> 
> 
> New quote is up ^
> ...


Master Crash


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2010)

RockmanEXE?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > OMG DEM PPLZ IS SCAMMERS CUZ TEY STOL MY VIRTUAL ITEMZ.
> 
> 
> New quote is up ^
> ...


Travis?


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope keep guessing!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Jas0n


----------



## Wish (Feb 22, 2010)

KILEY. ;D


----------



## Conor (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > OMG DEM PPLZ IS SCAMMERS CUZ TEY STOL MY VIRTUAL ITEMZ.
> 
> 
> New quote is up ^
> ...


beehdaubs?


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2010)

Beedaubs?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Jason Burrows


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Come on, you guys should get this! XD


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2010)

Numner?


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Numner?


Again Collin was not a member at the time of this quote/hint


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

If it's not Jas0n... Uhh.... AndyB?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Rawburt?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

OddCrazyMe lulz


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rawburt?


Rawburt was never a noob.
I already looked through his posts XD
So nope.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Mega


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Nevermore?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Garrett?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Marlon88? Or rroqer something.


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mega


A ring a ding dong!

We have another winner!
*sticks hand in raffle*
You get..
A CONFETTI SHOWER!
*confetti falls everywhere*

~New quote will be up in a few
Keep those PMs coming~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I'm a cupcake now. o:


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

> I don't mind it. I do it everyday, usually a day or 2 at a time. I don't get to play every day, so yeah. *braces self* >.<


Lolitsoundsdirty

KAY GOGOGOGO


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > I don't mind it. I do it everyday, usually a day or 2 at a time. I don't get to play every day, so yeah. *braces self* >.<
> 
> 
> Lolitsoundsdirty
> ...


PALLY


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stick to pink afros kthnx.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Tye


----------



## SamXX (Feb 22, 2010)

Coffee?


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2010)

Courtnee


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Coffee?


You just..

LOST THE GAME.

No really, you won!
You're prize is knowing you won this round.  :veryhappy: 

New quote up in a few~


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol, afterguess.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woahw I feel so special xD

Good guess I guess (That sounds weird D.


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

> and mabye some oranges d: that I t00k from mah FREND! lololololololololololol


Haha this quote makes me laugh every time..

Kay go!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Rockman


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Garrett


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2010)

Sean?


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome?


----------



## muffun (Feb 22, 2010)

Rianco :s


----------



## Ricano (Feb 22, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rianco :s


wat

And I say Knight.


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Sean?


We have a winner!

Have an apple!  :throwingrottenapples: 



> That was so corny! You could harvest it it was so corny.


Kay gogogogoo


----------



## m12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rockman?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Uhh... Kiley? :s


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Cornman


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Nopers.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Cornymikey?


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2010)

Alfred?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Rianco


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash?


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alfred?


You do know that I have an extra tab open and it says you were using search. :/


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Master Crash?


Say whaaaaaaaaat?

Uhh....TravisTouchdown? xD


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

No winner due to cheating. :/

A new quote will be up in a few.


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must have been when I was searching for what quotes you could have used, I may have left it up.

If you don't believe me don't worry..


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said Josh Searching
And right after I refreshed you were viewing this thread, and posted. :r

Anyways ah well..

Like I said new quote will be up in a few.


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

> crap cant let her see that



Mkay..gogogogoo!


----------



## Ricano (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > crap cant let her see that
> 
> 
> 
> Mkay..gogogogoo!


Aha I remember that from Kiley.

It was Ben, amirite?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

John


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Mega?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Soul


----------



## Princess (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh!

*gives you a train ticket to candy mountain*

New quote in a little bit~


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I wanted that ticket :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can still go to Candy Mountain!
You be the donkey, and I ride on your back! :3


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were the ass?

Durr hurr

(jk)


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olook

crahs maed a funey!!!!111 xdDDD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Fired because thats the bottom line and i said so!!!


The answer is.































































AndyB.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolya nao gtfo u gay *censored.7.6* pedo


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u so clrvr!! xDD lol


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* nd gfto


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

What did I miss this time o-0


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> *Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said. I'm [censored] :$ So, I'm new here, and stuff. I joined when I saw accityfolk's cool vid on youtube! Woooo!!!!!! I love animal crossing it's my favorite game ever! Even harvest moon comes after. So yeah, I'm 14, I have brown hair and looong bangs. I'm white! I'm a chinchilla and I love twilight!!   I bet you've already noticed I'm random and crazy!    :yay:   :dance:
> 
> OMG! It's my boyfriend!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

COFFEE


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

xDDDDD 

hmm gabby?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, I remember reading that XD.

Who was it though...um Baka-Chan?


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2010)

Tye

Haha, totally kidding.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

XDDDD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> COFFEE


You're





















































































wrong right.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 22, 2010)

Melly? lol


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes and looks* 

xDDDDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

merkin said:
			
		

> Ummmmm...... Hi! Im [censored] ( or just [censored] either one is fine ) can somebody please tell me the different boards. I need to know because I hope to do this more in the future ,and not a one time kind of thing going on! :veryhappy: So if anyone can reply please do.



(d)


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> merkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Sean?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're





















































































wrong right.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really hard to believe u wrote that xD,but I guess it's true.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I so totally wrote that.

And for the record, Egnorth and I had a really horrible break up and I'm still not completely over it.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that :/


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Egnorth came running to me and that's when I wrote his 2 stories.


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

._.
Don't.
..

KAY OUR NEW QUOTE ISSSS...


> Woah. Why would you lock the facutility Bathrooms? It's the only way to the kitchen. : 0 And Oatmeal Cookies aren't evil. They are cushions of love!


Gogogogogoo!


----------



## Ricano (Feb 24, 2010)

Trikki?


----------



## Miranda (Feb 24, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ._.
> Don't.
> ..
> 
> ...


Brandon?


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Nope keep guessing!


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 24, 2010)

Raw


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Whose Raw? : P


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 24, 2010)

Rawburt silly!
xD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Ciaran.


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Nopers


----------



## Ricano (Feb 24, 2010)

OCM?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo.


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> OCM?


YOU SEARCHED YOU SEARCHED!

But I guess you wanted that CD really badly...

Sooo..
*hands Chrissy the CD*
You win..
C-SWIZZLE'S NEW DEBUT ALBUM
COLLIN: GOD OF SEX
FEATURING THE HIT SINGLE
I SHET MY PANTS FT. PEDOBEAR

Enjoy :3


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 24, 2010)

Bahaha!
I envy Chris!
;3


----------



## Ricano (Feb 24, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das boo shet J:


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jaykay.
Te quiero mucho<3


----------



## Numner (Feb 24, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\I'll take that


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 24, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He listens to his own CDs  <_<


----------



## Numner (Feb 24, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I burn them.








































With my eyes.

Cause I'm Supamang


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mang?

..Mang...

DATS RAPE MANG 8D


----------



## Numner (Feb 24, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o u

*censored.9.10*


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

I like it though!
Doubt she does. :r


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2010)

"This is going to hell real fast!"

/l4d


----------



## Numner (Feb 24, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> "This is going to hell real fast!"
> 
> /l4d


No, Miranda


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old'd.


dohohoho


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 26, 2010)

New one?


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

It's been a while.

Here's an easy one:


> Animal Crossing rocks! Nuff said. I'm -name blocked- and I'm a chick. :$ So, I'm new here, and stuff. I joined when I saw accityfolk's cool vid on youtube! Woooo!!!!!! I love animal crossing it's my favorite game ever! Even harvest moon comes after. So yeah, I'm 14, I have brown hair and looong bangs. I'm white! I'm a chinchilla and I love twilight!!   I bet you've already noticed I'm random and crazy!
> 
> OMG! It's my boyfriend!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 8, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> It's been a while.
> 
> Here's an easy one:
> 
> ...


Jeen


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2010)

hmmmm wild guess, coffeebean!~


----------



## Ricano (Mar 8, 2010)

That's Jenn. I think Sean posted that already J:


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*clap clap*

You get an apple  :throwingrottenapples: 

Next quote up in a few


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> That's Jenn. I think Sean posted that already J:


no *censored.2.0* sherlock, i was being sarcastic >:c


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> hey just wanted to know if ders anything you can do wit fountain...



GOGOGO


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 8, 2010)

I think everyone knows about my infamous first post xp

@Pally: garrett?


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2010)

*cheated*


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

Not garrett


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 8, 2010)

Master Crash? 8D


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

No


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

Something you put into your coffee.


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

Lolwat
and no


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

waitwut

what quote are we on?


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> hey just wanted to know if ders anything you can do wit fountain...


this


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_< 

That quote ...

its on the tip of my tonguee

errrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

Heheee keep guessing guys


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

RICANO!?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 8, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> RICANO!?


Lul search.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash? 8D


;|

Ricano


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think sometimes if you're using "active topics" Or some other functions, it comes up as search :S


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

It's Ricano
ding ding ding!

*gives rock a paper airplane*

Next quote tomorrowww...~


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> It's Ricano
> ding ding ding!
> 
> *gives rock a paper airplane*
> ...


._.

NO, NOT THOSE.
I DON'T LIKE THOSE.


----------



## Princess (Mar 8, 2010)

Too bad~


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

*Digests paper airplane.*


----------



## Numner (Mar 8, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> *Digests paper airplane.*


You could have at least recycled it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dem scammers man, dem scammers.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> Hey guys. I just started my account on the bell tree yesterday, and I dont really understand everything about it. Whats with the stores in forum format? And how do I become a Mod? And how do I get "bells" to purchase things from the "stores" that were written out in a forum? Help me out here!
> 
> 
> 
> :jay: :jay: :jay:


GOGOGOGOO


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > Hey guys. I just started my account on the bell tree yesterday, and I dont really understand everything about it. Whats with the stores in forum format? And how do I become a Mod? And how do I get "bells" to purchase things from the "stores" that were written out in a forum? Help me out here!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


That's an ooooollllllddddd one! But Ima guess....................................

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Grawr?</div>

Please be him, please be him... :X


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sdgbkdfg SEARCH!!!
Jokes

*gives you...darn I'm running out of prizes.

a   Gyroid Sherriff! :gyroidsheriff:*

EDIT: OMG WAT IT DOESNT SHOW

Oh well 
Next quote up in a bit~


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT MY PRIZE!


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> A fab ice lolly
> yummerly



Yummerly? XD
Gogogogooo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > A fab ice lolly
> > yummerly
> 
> 
> ...


OH I DONT REMEMBER THAT! Mega?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Noppeee


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Noppeee


Letsee...noobies... Jman?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

No Al.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> No Al.


Jen


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Noooo..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Noooo..


Not Jerry...... Not OCM....

Miranda?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 9, 2010)

Yummerly?!
No idea, yet... I'll have a look around.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

NO AL NO


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> NO AL NO


...AndyB?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Si you get

*sticks hand in prize box*

A....
sheet of paper :r

That says..

"Thanks for playing Guess which TBT member this is!
The feeling of winning is your prize!
Oh, and the next quote will be up in a little bit."

Congrats Al


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> yeah deffinatly duck hunt
> and i still after all taht time want to shoot that dog for laughing.



LolXD
Goooo!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone that's played Duck Hunt. Damn dog.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Bahaha

No.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Rock? Andy?


----------



## Nixie (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like someone with bad grammar... I pick marlon... >.>


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 9, 2010)

sunate?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes it was Andy you get..

a Rika plush doll!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Yes it was Andy you get..
> 
> a Rika plush doll!


HAAAUUU! OMOCHIKAERI!


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o
I do not know what you just said...but WHO CARES
WE'LL BE BACK LATER FOLKS 8D


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/

You can't just like a character if you haven't watched the anime D:


----------



## AndyB (Mar 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched the whole anime.
Read the manga.

But I'm sorry I don't go around screaming Japanese
like an idiot who isn't even Japanese. .___.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>____<


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> One is silver
> 
> The bigger da betta.


Oh strikingmatches ...always picking the dirty minded quotes. 

Gogogooo!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > One is silver
> >
> > The bigger da betta.
> 
> ...


Garrett?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Nopers.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2010)

Silverstorms?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Ciaran?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Wowww...Nope guys.XD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Muh Pit ;o Anna?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Master Crash?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Noooooooooooooopeee[:


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

beehdaubs?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Master Crash?


A ring a ding ding!

*puts hand in prize box pulls out a train ticket to Candy Mountain*
You're going to Candy Mountain!




We already gave 2 tickets away for Candy Mountain..we have one more left!
Next quote up in a little bit~


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAAY :3 Maybe if I'm lucky I'll see Charlie tharrrr :3


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> I'm Oliver. Is it just Halloween or is it always this weird around here? BTW where do you live?


o__o stalker? We have found the secret identity of one of our members s:

Go TBT Go!!


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Coffeh xD?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Noooperss


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Mega?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

MICAH!


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Nuuu


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Comatose?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MICAH!


*rings bell*
We have a winner!!!

*sticks hand in prize box*
You get...

a sick gyroid  :X 
Congrats


Next quote up in a bit


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUS!


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh hey, I remember that.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeew
> 
> I'm tired. :lol:


lolwtf?

Gooooo!


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm guessing it's an older member.

Solgineer?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's an older member.
> 
> Solgineer?


Yes it is an older member/hint

But nope not Kolvo


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally?


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeremy?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

OCM?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha no.

and nope not Jer


----------



## Josh (Mar 9, 2010)

Fabio?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Nooooo


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

Wait, sounds like Sporge.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Andy


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Not Sporge
or Andeh Dandeh Bee


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2010)

Uhh Furry Sparks? XD


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Peeka?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

OCM?


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

This doesn't count members that are banned/disabled, right?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OCM?


I already guessed OCM


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2010)

My last guess:

Gohan?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OCM?


._.
Stop ittttttttt! XD

Bacon Boy wins...again.

*gives you a teddy bear*
EDIT: Oh wait Mr. L got it, I didn't even see his post!
*snatches teddy bear from Al and gives to Mr.L*

Next quote up in a bit~


And @ Micah
Yes sometimes they are disabled accounts too.
I used Fabioisonfire for my first quote so...:r


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish with the funny F? Or Gabby?

Ed eat: dammit D=


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guessed OCM before him .-.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for lucky guessing!


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited my post.

Sorry didn't see ya post ;P


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk : P


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

> Storm HAS to be abducted, and have his name morphed into a videogame. That's nice.


Courtesy of Micah

Go!


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Miranda?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2010)

OCM?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooopeeers


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Bulerias?


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Bulerias?


(D) Search.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't use search .-.,but whatever if u don't believe me.


----------



## Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeheee jk

You get the accusation of using search. 8D

Next quote up in a bit


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

Please put up a new quote pally... I want another chance to guess :0


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright Nixie.

I have to get on my computer first though.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

You're not using a computer right now? :0


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope I was on my DSi



> I'm fit enough as I am. But since I am extremely light and skinny, it might be a good idea to put a little more muscle on me... =P I need to get back into Wii Fit... I'm just too busy with other games at the moment. XP



Alrighty go!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

*clap* *clap*

Bran Bran is our winner!

*sticks hand in prize box pulls out...

The last train ticket to Candy Mountain!

Congrats.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Hell yeah, brah


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

Uh-oh... Watch out for those kidney snatchers! XD

Ehh, Isn't it like... impossible to quote/copy and paste with it? also the loading time is really horribly slow >.>

Next quote please! I just missed it :<


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ehh, Isn't it like... impossible to quote/copy and paste with it? also the loading time is really horribly slow >.>


..what? o_o

And kay..


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I mean is that there is no copy or paste option while you're typing and etc... which makes it hard to quote something from another topic onto this one.... Which is why I almost always use the computer when I'm on sites like TBT... More features... :3


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..I didn't put the quotes up when I was on my DSi



> um can i ask u something....
> how do you post a thread?


XD GO!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Heheh, 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pally </div>

But i should let some other people guess too o:


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Dangit. I knew  this one..


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Heheh,
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pally </div>
> 
> But i should let some other people guess too o:


XD

Brandon wins yet again 
You win..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This adorable batman plush!</div>

Next quote up in a bit


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Dangit. I knew  this one..


._.
You weren't even a member then.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, yea. I remember now.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

umm... Ok... I just read crash's spoiler... could it be?  
hehehe <


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lololol


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it from before.. I think I was searching something. Lol


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-.
You we're searching my posts?

GTFO o:<


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Made my day XD


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Nah. Maybe it was something else..


----------



## AndyB (Mar 10, 2010)

That kind of post's been said a few times.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> That kind of post's been said a few times.


Oh. That makes sense then.


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> That kind of post's been said a few times.


Only on FH I never mentioned it on TBT :r


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

> My town did the same thing. I was pissed that I paid 200k for a bridge right next to another. That's like building a strip club next to a police station, IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE


I'm pretty sure the officers would enjoy it though.(;

Gooo!


----------



## Nixie (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooh, Isn't it that weird moneyxxx person who asked a load of that stuff?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

I tend to use older members.

And tbh I have no idea who that is. XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Hub12


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nah it aint Ben.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

His name was Kol- something...


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Soul?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Hub.

But since Xela voted that i guess i'll try Horus >:B


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

You have to give the full name and since MrMr didn't he doesnt win..

/hugemegahint ;P


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Kolso.. Kolsy?.. MEHH.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Kolvo/Solgineer?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kolvo/Solgineer?


THAT'S IT! Dangit.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>=D


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kolvo/Solgineer?


^ Winner!  :veryhappy: 

@MrMr it's oddly suspicious that you know these quotes from before you joined. (D)
I'll be watching the list..


Alright Bran Bran you can choose between
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prize A</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>
Or
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prize B</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Finding the next quote~


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG IRON MAN IRON MAN IRON MAN


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha okie Brandon.

For this round we'll use an easy quote
You can think of this one as a free round


> *attempts to raise eyebrow but fails*


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Coffeebean!


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

You're on a roll.

Since this was a free round you just get the feeling of winning as a prize(;


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Coffeebean!


Gtfo! I knew that one :l


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>=D


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

> IS THIS FORIZZLE? OR A JOKEIZZLE?


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash?

Eh, I have no idea.


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nopeee


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > IS THIS FORIZZLE? OR A JOKEIZZLE?


hub


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Lol no.


can't blame me, everything in caps and that sounds lame just sounds hubbish


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I get ya.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

ODDCRAZYME


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

ASMUCHASHESODDANDCRAZYANDHIMSELF

nope


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

AndyB?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry but this is quote wont B Andy B

hahaha/fail joke ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Sorry but this is quote wont B Andy B
> 
> hahaha/fail joke ._.


I cheated so I know who it is.

dear god what a lame remark

dw i won't answer or give it out )


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Horus, Ellis le Scout, orrr....... Coffee? :T


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(D)
I'm watching youuuu.

Nope Bran


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Bacon?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon?


I'm stealing Pally's thunder for a sec...

(Y)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

kalinn?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon?


Yay!
*confetti drops everywhere*
Our 20th? Winner!

You get..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





The Awake album!</div>

Postin next quoteeee


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, you know me too well.  :gyroidcircle:   :gyroidcircle:   :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha

Next quote:


> Nobody really helped me, I guess. I just lurked around the forum and mimicked the older members around Janurary/February/March of 09, to be honest.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> Next quote:
> 
> ...


quinten?

lol


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nah


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nook?


----------



## merinda! (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> Next quote:
> 
> ...


MasterCrash?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nopers. Keep guessing people!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saywut

Umm... Xeladood?


----------



## merinda! (Mar 10, 2010)

JasonBurrows?
Rockman?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying I'm a poser.


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Naaah I thought Brandon would of got this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Mega?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuuu not mega


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sporge


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Not sporge


No I was just showing you some pictures of soda.

Was it Ciarin?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope not Ciaran..

Come on guys!


----------



## Numner (Mar 10, 2010)

It's Tye hurrr


Or Mr. Hobo



idk D:


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 10, 2010)

Pear?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Gnome?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hub12 
crap cant let her see thatWinner - Chrissy aka Ricano


>:l


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12
> crap cant let her see thatWinner - Chrissy aka Ricano
> 
> 
> >:l


<.<
>.>
BlameKiley



and no guys


----------



## kalinn (Mar 10, 2010)

gabby?
probably not tho.. there arent any smiley faces or hearts or mulitple unneccesary letters. lol


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 10, 2010)

Collin?


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

Numnuts


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuuuu.


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuuu

Ill give you guys a hint
Starts with a B


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy?


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Garrett.


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

No


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Eh, did this member quit?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 10, 2010)

Bogmire?


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nopers


----------



## kalinn (Mar 10, 2010)

Bittermeat?


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuuu..


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Jas0n


----------



## kalinn (Mar 10, 2010)

Bul?


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 10, 2010)

beehdaubs


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> beehdaubs


I second that.


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> beehdaubs


WINNER

Prize: Pedobear ;P


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 10, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD
Kinkyy!


----------



## Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dies* XD


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> I'm new here and just looking for some friends!! I'll be playing ACCF here in about an hour (8:00 easter time zone) im quite new to this game and would love to visit someone's town to get some ideas or just make some friends! Catch me here or on [censored]
> 
> Bye & thanks y'all!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gawd, I used search and then I lol'd


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. XD


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Miranda

Also why would bother censoring her AIM when if you searched it would have popped up <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lilmis010</div>


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Miranda
> 
> Also why would bother censoring her AIM when if you searched it would have popped up <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lilmis010</div>


Because it would have given it away. 0_0


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?  It don't have lemons in it why bother say it would be Miranda?  All it could have been RICHACGIRL or somebody.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2010)

Hobo your answer doesn't count since you've broken the rules, and we're on a 3 strike system, so 2 more times and you'll be (ineffectively) disqualified from further games.


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Eh..so no winner?

Don't include members' info please and thanks.

I'll add a new quote up.


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Waaaittt


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Eh..so no winner?
> 
> Don't include members' info please and thanks.
> 
> I'll add a new quote up.


That's why I censored. But Hobo went ahead and ruined the fun and search.


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

> *Shoves shotgun up xela's ass*
> 
> LEAVE YOU DAMN JEW MEXICAN


Poor Alecks D:


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > *Shoves shotgun up xela's ass*
> >
> > LEAVE YOU DAMN JEW MEXICAN
> 
> ...


Me?


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Nopppeee.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> > *Shoves shotgun up xela's ass*
> >
> > LEAVE YOU DAMN JEW MEXICAN
> 
> ...


Kolvo?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2010)

Hub?


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Nopeee


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Ricano


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2010)

Crash?


----------



## OJ. (Mar 11, 2010)

YOU!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr_Hobo?


----------



## OJ. (Mar 11, 2010)

PEAR!


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Nopers.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2010)

lollol no ones gonna get it right c:<


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> lollol no ones gonna get it right c:<


Ha I blame you.


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 11, 2010)

Collin?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2010)

Bdubs?


----------



## Princess (Mar 11, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm going to take a guess and say John102.


----------



## Numner (Mar 11, 2010)

It was you Pally!



No, it was Jenn!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2010)

ricano or john? :s


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh crap forgot about this...XD


Kay it was John.
Orange & Bittermeat got it.

You guys both get..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pikachu Plushies!





</div>
I'm hunting down a quote.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> Hawa baba i love Hannah Montana, curse meh




kay gogogooo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Pally


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Tis not me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

OddCrazyMe


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Yyyyye-nope


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Jeremy


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

No not Jerr Bearr


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dustin


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Kelsi?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope not Timothyyy
or Kelsi


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

BILL NYE!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BILL NYE!


THE SCIENCE GUY!


Nope


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone off the wall... Marcus? Sean?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Nopersss


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Hatsumiku? Rockman?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

How many guesses do we have? :3


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope.


@ Azila unlimited


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

YESH! Was it... AndyB?? XD


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 28, 2010)

Joe


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope not the Dandy Andy Beee

Not Joe the hoe ;D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Sean!


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Not Seannyyy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Old Member?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 28, 2010)

Silverstorms?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

JJH


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

They're not THAT old 


Well...like when we joined.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Ben?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Not Benneh Boi


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

UGH! I'LL NEVER GET THIS. Do I even know the person? Lol. Is he/she still active?! D:


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sure you _all_ know them


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 28, 2010)

Master Crash?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricano?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Master Crash?


I highly HIGHLY doubt you would get that.


:|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

MICAH


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

It was Brandon.


But I highly doubt that Mr didn't use search :|


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Rawburt?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

CRAP! I honestly would've never guess it was Crash..


----------



## Micah (Mar 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MICAH


No, I only like Wizards.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max is funny.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Max? Wtf.
Oh nvm


----------



## Micah (Mar 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin is my favorite char...

0_0

You watch Wizards?


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin is hot ;D


----------



## Micah (Mar 28, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's pretty much a clone of me. I mean, we act almost _exactly_ the same. It's awesome. My brother acts just like Alex, so we annoy the heck out of each other. I guess that's why I like the show so much.

Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh huh sure buddy ;D JK

He and Matty Of Albino look almost identical XD


I have a poster of him ;P

It's fine, I'm to lazy to find a quote right now anyways.
Someone find a quote!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Max is my favorite. he's random and crazy, like me.



> Hot Dog Vender: That was real nice of you wearing that hot dog suit for me.
> 
> Max: Oh, this? It's not for you. it's for something else I'm doing later._________________________________________________ Max: Anyone wanna dare me to jump in the punch bowl? never mind, I'll do it anyways.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, Alex owns.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

........'Thinking: Wtf are they talking about?@'


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2010)

KAY ENOUGH OF THE SEXY GOD JUSTIN



Someone find a quote for strikingmatches  please


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> ........'Thinking: Wtf are they talking about?@'


Disney  :X


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> ok here we go I think that i don't have a brain but if i didn't have a brain i couldn't think but then how can i think that i think that I don't have a brain when i can think. And how do i know that Cheese is cheese when it could be a potato. Who made the name corn when was the name made. How can i think that I think that i don't have a brain when I think that i don't.



XD Thank you Comatose for the epic quote

Guess away!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oldy... uh, not anyone from here, so how about we go with Furry Sparks?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nopers


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Slogineer?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe nope :3


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on guys! Guessss


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

sunate?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Ssssearchhh




eh jk











You get this gyroid   

Kay next quote up in like 2 mins


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol, I don't remember saying that to Xela xD/late


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

?? said:
			
		

> k lol the answer is something like i cant tell because i cant read anything youre saying because it makes absolutly no sense lol i cant even tell what im writing right now because im making even less sense to point out how much sense i can see lol ya rly this is fun lol




goggooo


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 3, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post makes absolutely no sense o_0


Peeka?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! XD
Micah finds me the best quotes. XDD


No not peeka


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2010)

Sunate?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Sunate?


Nooo.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeremy?


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Sunate?


Awesome guess.

Fabio


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2010)

No & no


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Come on guys the quote is still up there. Take a whack at it.


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> Oh Adam you open then I'll come.
> 
> ( >_<  Don't get the wrong idea about that.  :veryhappy:



Gogogo


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Whoops, wait. uhh... Anna.

....Pay no attention to the crazy guy editing his post five times


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Guesss


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2010)

Old member? SL92? *just guessing*


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2010)

Furry Sparks?


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Whoops, wait. uhh... Anna.
> 
> ....Pay no attention to the crazy guy editing his post five times


You miss me? D:


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Brandon wins. Sorry I didn't see your edit.

Oh oops you winn..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Everyone in this picture





</div>


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Brandon wins. Sorry I didn't see your edit.


I better get something good for getting ignored 3:<


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

^ I edited.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> ^ I edited.


YAY =D

You are forgiven.


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Woot.


Someone find me a quote. D:


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

??? said:
			
		

> and, what if like, we could buy kittens at a kennel or something, and then take them for walks and stuff, and do kitten competitions! We could call it nintencats!



Start guessin!


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

I saw that quote a while back, I guess Ciaran?


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

'Nay, friend.


----------



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

Errm. Miranda?


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Errm. Miranda?


http://www.youtube.com/v/niTZztdrXIE&feature=related&autoplay=1


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good god. O_O


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 8, 2010)

Furry Sparks?


----------



## Hiro (May 8, 2010)

Carlist Fern?


----------



## Yokie (May 8, 2010)

Pear?


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2010)

nephewjack?


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2010)

Wait...That's John I think...


----------



## [Nook] (May 8, 2010)

That music fits this thread perfectly. Err....John? I remember some Miyamoto getting a cat thread.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Wait...That's John I think...


We have a winner! Well uh, I'm outta prizes, so uh, have this gum wrapper.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 8, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baha.

Next quote up in a few.


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2010)

> OH EM GAIZ WANNA *** TO MAH WEEDING LOLOLOLOLO



There's the new quote. Pally wanted me to post it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 8, 2010)

Gnome? Lol I have no idea.


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Gnome? Lol I have no idea.


Correct!

I'm not good with prizes so...you don't get any.


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2010)

> Hello Kitty jokes aside, these forums are all about Nintendo, with a slight tine of AC... Although Storm, the founder, will probably be tellin' you we're an AC forum with a tinge of Nintendo; he is teh wrong.



New quote.


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2010)

Pear?


----------



## Micah (May 8, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2010)

Grawr?


----------



## muffun (May 8, 2010)

Jak?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 8, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was correct? Wtf?

Yay a gift- ....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 9, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> > Hello Kitty jokes aside, these forums are all about Nintendo, with a slight tine of AC... Although Storm, the founder, will probably be tellin' you we're an AC forum with a tinge of Nintendo; he is teh wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> New quote.


Odd.


----------



## Pokeman (May 9, 2010)

ummm, Nevermore? just spit ballin


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2010)

Zero


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

Oh man, I've been quoted in two of these things, I must be moving up the hierarchy of awesomeness.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 9, 2010)

Pally, you *censored.3.0*er. You used a quote from when I was a *censored.7.6*.


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

I CALL FABIO ON THIS QUOTE!


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 9, 2010)

Well, no. I meant the first one ever, was me. When I was a 13 year old douche.


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> > OH EM GAIZ WANNA *** TO MAH WEEDING LOLOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> 
> There's the new quote. Pally wanted me to post it.


hueheuheuehueuhehe.


----------



## Princess (May 17, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Pally, you *censored.3.0*er. You used a quote from when I was a *censored.7.6*.


I love you too<33

Kay guys get to posting.
I have a pretty good quote :3


----------



## Princess (May 18, 2010)

D:< GUESS


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 19, 2010)

Bulerias?


----------



## Micah (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's Bul.


----------



## Princess (May 24, 2010)

Thank you Comatose & Master Crash for hosting the last couple of rounds of GWTMTI.
A new quote is up, so get to guessing!





			
				? said:
			
		

> I like my house, it makes me feel warm inside, or is that me peeing my pants?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Crash?


----------



## Princess (May 24, 2010)

Nopers. Good guess though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Andy


----------



## Princess (May 24, 2010)

Not Andy this time. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 25, 2010)

Trikki?


----------



## Nixie (May 25, 2010)

What if it is pally herself? :3


----------



## Hiro (May 25, 2010)

Gonna give this a shot.
Master Crash? Mino? Someone on M?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

I wanna say Jas0n.


----------



## John102 (May 25, 2010)

Pear


----------



## D1llon (May 25, 2010)

Mr.Mr.?


----------



## Princess (May 25, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Gonna give this a shot.
> Master Crash? Mino? Someone on M?


We have a winner! The correct answer wasss..
Mino.

You shall receive..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> A yoshi plush







</div>


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no more Yoshi plush.

I stole it. =D


----------



## DevilGopher (May 25, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stole it while you were typing that you stole it.  See?  It's right here.  Bwahaha.






The text isn't there.  Trust me.


----------



## Hiro (May 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You betch Hub ;O


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

Disappointed father is disappointed, where are my quotes of wisdom? (I mean wtf, you guys used HUB?!!??!!?~?!?!?!??~!@??FGFRD)


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Disappointed father is disappointed, where are my quotes of wisdom? (I mean wtf, you guys used HUB?!!??!!?~?!?!?!??~!@??FGFRD)


Ha. Sorry _dad_.

I'll find something soon enough =p


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_ily2_


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

> i like watermelon!


I found this very cute. xD
Guess away


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Miranda


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Nopers


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

nu


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

3 puppies, pally. 

Ben


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

XDD no


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Boy or girl? 

Chris


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Boyyy and nope


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

AndyB


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

nuuu


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2010)

Odd?


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Noperss


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Smart Tech...?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Rob


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm.. 

Master Crash?


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Pear


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

You.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Gnome


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

no no no no no no & no


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Orange


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

nuuu


----------



## kalinn (Jun 13, 2010)

Trevor


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

coffeebean?


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> coffeebean?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is coffee.


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

Haaha not coffee. XD


----------



## kalinn (Jun 16, 2010)

Brandon.


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

Nuuu


----------



## kalinn (Jun 16, 2010)

Comatose.


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

WINNERRR

You get..

ADVICE FROM PALLY
Oh wait..already gave you that..8D


----------



## kalinn (Jun 16, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> WINNERRR
> 
> You get..
> 
> ...


BEST PRIZE EVER!


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hereby declare this thread come under the command of lord Johnny Jonathan the third, king of Jonatopia. Now, since you all are my peasants, I command you to threaten Pally until she puts another darn quote up thar.


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahh..totally forgot about this.

I'm going to add another quote up there.
For all you newcomers to this read the rules. ^^


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

??????????? said:
			
		

> I'll come I need buddehs  So add me please.... w/ a cherreh on top


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> ??????????? said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'll come I need buddehs  So add me please.... w/ a cherreh on top


me.


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(clap)
You win a..
 :gyroidsideways: 
gyroid moving sideways


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2010)

I told Sean the answer. What do I win?


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> I told Sean the answer. What do I win?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8D
I love you.


----------

